# Clearer posts could help



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Recently I’ve been re-reading a lot of my posts and those of many others and I’ve noticed something that gives me some concern. A lot of us, me included, answer questions and make suggestions that are based on where we are located in Mexico. It’s only natural but it can be misleading. We all should know that much of what happens in Ajijic is very different than what happens in Mexico City. With Mexico being so very large and so very diverse in both population and culture what might hold true for one does not necessarily hold true for another. 

Another thing that I’ve noticed is that many posters do not list their location in Mexico either in their header or in the body of their post. Having the OP show a location and the responders also show locations should help in providing much more accurate information. We also know that laws are enforced differently in different areas so the locations would also be important with this. 

I’m not suggesting that people open up their passports and post their social security numbers but a little more care in giving information might eliminate a lot of confusion and produce much better responses.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, Mexico is such a huge country, and each city is sooo different! 

Just to give an example, sometimes we discuss issues such as crime, violence, etc. as they are a reality in cities like Monterrey or Matamoros, although if you ask someone in let's say Zipolite (just to mention a random location) they will tell you not to worry and that Mexico is niiiice and peaaaceful! However if you tell that to my mum (in Saltillo) she will completely disagree, as just last Thursday she was unable to leave work on time as a shooting was happening right there and then  As much as this upsets me and I am tempted to generalise, I know this simply does not happen (and I certainely hope it won't spread to) in every single city.

Good point pappabee


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Interior Header or Customize Signature*

Maybe what we can do is make sure, like we did in school, we put a header on our messages:

LOCATION:_____________________ (I would extend it to people like me who are not yet living in Mexico. eg: LOCATION: Baltimore, MD)

Or, I think you can add a signature line to your posts where your current location could be mentioned.

Good idea!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Maybe what we can do is make sure, like we did in school, we put a header on our messages:
> 
> LOCATION:_____________________ (I would extend it to people like me who are not yet living in Mexico. eg: LOCATION: Baltimore, MD)
> 
> ...


Your location is already in the header just as yours in Baltimore, MD and mine is Xalapa, Veracruz. If not, go to User CP and change your location


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Your location is already in the header just as yours in Baltimore, MD and mine is Xalapa, Veracruz. If not, go to User CP and change your location


You are correct that a lot of posters have their location in their header. But many do not. Part of my concern is that many new posters either don't put their location in the header or have moved and not changed their headers. There have been more than one OP who has a location in their header of NOB but they are commenting about something here in Mexico. (their posts show that they are not currently NOB but living in Mexico) My concern includes 'snow birds' who should either change their header or include in their post their location NOW. 

All I'm saying is help the members on this site to give the best suggestions or answers that they can and help the OP's get the best results from their posts.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree. It would add some believability to their posts knowing where they are currently located.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I agree. It would add some believability to their posts knowing where they are currently located.


I see you didn't do that.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

DNP said:


> I see you didn't do that.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Are you read the complete post or just skimming? My location is in the banner like yours that states you are in "Virginia". Mine says "Xalapa, Veracruz". I don't need a footer to restate where I'm located.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Are you read the complete post or just skimming? My location is in the banner like yours that states you are in "Virginia". Mine says "Xalapa, Veracruz". I don't need a footer to restate where I'm located.


My apology. I do agree with the suggestion, btw.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Location*

It only takes a minute to edit and change my location. Thanks for the good advice. I will try to explain things in a more responsive manor, from now on, with a few basic details to clarify. That only takes a few minutes also.

SLP, SLP.


----------

